# Spotted



## k9vnd

Thought ad do a spotted thread for the scot's. Very simple make of car,place seen and reg if possible, seen a fair few well catered for motors who flash/wave and ive no idea who they are,plus am sure ive spotted a few from here too:thumb:


----------



## k9vnd

Yellow evo.. mikey d? seen a few time's now, halbeath road mainly.


----------



## rowbo

haha i will be posting in this almost daily ! i pass aarons car all the time


----------



## AaronGTi

rowbo said:


> haha i will be posting in this almost daily ! i pass aarons car all the time


Yeah you must do a Methil/Leven circular eh? :thumb:


----------



## rowbo

AaronGTi said:


> Yeah you must do a Methil/Leven circular eh? :thumb:


yep between edinburghs and glasgows


----------



## Spoony

I pass mick many a time.

Rowbo is that your car in your avatar? Any more pics, bigger ones?


----------



## gm8

im sure i have passed wee green mini before , but not likely again as he just sold it .


----------



## rowbo

Spoony said:


> I pass mick many a time.
> 
> Rowbo is that your car in your avatar? Any more pics, bigger ones?


yep , thats my baby 

these do ye ?


----------



## AaronGTi

Looking good Ross :thumb:


----------



## RD55 DUN

rowbo said:


> yep , thats my baby
> 
> these do ye ?


Offt great car...im picking one of these up on Thursday with the GP pack.

That a genuine mugen wing? Quite fancy one myself.

You on Civinfo?


----------



## *Das*

rowbo said:


> yep , thats my baby
> 
> these do ye ?


Someone pass the Kleenex


----------



## AaronGTi

RD55 DUN said:


> Offt great car...im picking one of these up on Thursday with the GP pack.
> 
> That a genuine mugen wing? Quite fancy one myself.
> 
> You on Civinfo?


here's his build thread here...

http://www.civinfo.com/forum/modification-projects/53821-rowbos-fn2-progress.html

Hope you don't mind Ross. :thumb: Oh and btw my mate got the coilovers on, someone in Glenrothes ended up doing it.


----------



## Bratwurst

gm8 said:


> im sure i have passed wee green mini before , but not likely again as he just sold it .


Haha brilliant, I had no idea I was spotted at some point! :driver:

Where/When did you see me roughly?

You probably heard it before you saw it lol


----------



## rowbo

AaronGTi said:


> here's his build thread here...
> 
> http://www.civinfo.com/forum/modification-projects/53821-rowbos-fn2-progress.html
> 
> Hope you don't mind Ross. :thumb: Oh and btw my mate got the coilovers on, someone in Glenrothes ended up doing it.


good stuff  was it falkland ?


----------



## The Cueball

I saw Richard (rgk detailing) the other day 

:thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi

rowbo said:


> good stuff  was it falkland ?


Nah dont think so mate, think it was just a mate...


----------



## gm8

wee_green_mini said:


> Haha brilliant, I had no idea I was spotted at some point! :driver:
> 
> Where/When did you see me roughly?
> 
> You probably heard it before you saw it lol


I stay in bishopton but drive thru paisley lots , think it was around underwood road area I saw you , many months ago.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan

Spotted this last week at the Porsche Centre, a stunning 'Cayman':


----------



## The Cueball

^^ what Scottish DW'er owns that!?!?!?


----------



## VW Golf-Fan

Not expecting them to, but it was hard to resist posting a pic of it.


----------



## The Cueball

VW Golf-Fan said:


> Not expecting them to, but it was hard to resist posting a pic of it.


so you had a pic of a car, and just had to post it, and the only place you could find was a thread about posting where you had seen fellow DW'ers in the Scotland section!?!?

:lol:

you are nuts!!!! 

:thumb:


----------



## VW Golf-Fan

Aye well it was taken at a Scottish Porsche Dealer so that counts IMO?!


----------



## The Cueball

bonkers.... :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Spoony

That honda civic is a beaut mate, nice one.


----------



## JJ_

Should be able to spot myself a little easier now, Black Edition 30 with the reg JJ** WAX


----------



## AaronGTi

JJ_ said:


> Should be able to spot myself a little easier now, Black Edition 30 with the reg JJ** WAX


cool plate :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball

JJ_ said:


> Should be able to spot myself a little easier now, Black Edition 30 with the reg JJ** WAX


How did you get one with stars in it!?!?!?

:tumbleweed:



:lol:


----------



## JJ_

The Cueball said:


> How did you get one with stars in it!?!?!?
> 
> :tumbleweed:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:


I just asked nicely. Now I am getting bombarded by regtransfers - it was only £250 ! pretty cheap they had loads of WAX plates.


----------



## robtech

i had several folk beep and wave at me on Sunday whilst out waxing the Golf mk1 cabrio and the red fiat...but in all honesty i couldnt think who half of them were i wonder if any of you chaps are guilty?..esp a chap with a silver audi a3 and a white fiat 500 abarth..lol its bugging me.cheers all Stu THe Glasgow rd paisley car wash nutter


----------



## robtech

Lorenzo said:


> Haha brilliant, I had no idea I was spotted at some point! :driver:
> 
> Where/When did you see me roughly?
> 
> You probably heard it before you saw it lol


 hi Dennis did you pass and wave on Sunday driving a new fiat ? wheres the Mini gone?


----------



## Bratwurst

Yeah Stu, it was me in the Abarth that peeped and waved the other day. You were with a few other dudes looking at the Golf. I sold the Mini last month. Grew tired of jobs on it and it's _ways_ and decided I needed less hassle in my life too. The way those two guys were looking at your car was like they wanted to buy it... surely not?...


----------



## vroomtshh

I spot Spoony all the time, but he doesn;t recognise me in a different car.

Its like I'm undercover :lol:


----------



## Spoony

vroomtshh said:


> I spot Spoony all the time, but he doesn;t recognise me in a different car.
> 
> Its like I'm undercover :lol:


Now you've got me lol, where have I been spotted recently?

What you in now? I'd have spotted the yellow Ibiza any day!


----------



## robtech

Lorenzo said:


> Yeah Stu, it was me in the Abarth that peeped and waved the other day. You were with a few other dudes looking at the Golf. I sold the Mini last month. Grew tired of jobs on it and it's _ways_ and decided I needed less hassle in my life too. The way those two guys were looking at your car was like they wanted to buy it... surely not?...


too Glenburn neds,,but they were brand new.yea they loved the car as every nutter seems too....came close to selling it last week for 500 quid..i had had enough of it after the chuffin new carb played up again....NEVER EVER taking my car back to DAVID MYLETT MOTOR ENGINEERS....total donkeys.....so ive got the carb to take off and re seal and adjust then its time to use..

lol we both now have Abrarths....i get 48.2 mpg round town in it...yours must be similar?

yea minis are great when there running but in reality there just nostalgia and are nowt but trouble ( like most cars from pre 1998 )..glad you got the Fiat.pop by some time:wave:


----------



## Bratwurst

500!? Did you not miss a '0'! at least? :doublesho

Which Abarth's do you both have? 

Mine's a funk white 500.  :driver:


----------



## robtech

*the red seicento abarth is mine*



Lorenzo said:


> 500!? Did you not miss a '0'! at least? :doublesho
> 
> Which Abarth's do you both have?
> 
> Mine's a funk white 500.  :driver:


that very shiny red with black wheels seicento sporting abarth,its usually parked next to the Golf.

bought it as a run around ,but being me i couldnt leave it alone....lol love it to bits great fun.


----------



## robtech

robtech said:


> that very shiny red with black wheels seicento sporting abarth,its usually parked next to the Golf.
> 
> bought it as a run around ,but being me i couldnt leave it alone....lol love it to bits great fun.


----------



## Bratwurst

Oh is that one yours too, I didn't realise... some shine off the paint man! :doublesho :thumb:

What are the thingys on the front of the bonnet? Intakes?

:driver:


----------



## AaronGTi

Nice Golf, are those genuine RS's?


----------



## b9rgo1234

Seen a very clean black Vectra on Carnock Road today :thumb:


----------



## Guest

A nice chap in Kingsgate, Dunfermline who helped me with change roared off in his Civic Type-R. It was black, standard looking but looked detailed  ?


----------



## k9vnd

b9rgo1234 said:


> Seen a very clean black Vectra on Carnock Road today :thumb:


Parked up at trix or driving past your work? could be me if around 2.30


----------



## k9vnd

Tasty transit connect with white alloy's and black bonnet bra, stunning burble from exhaust too. Have heard guy is in detailing trade hence the spanking looking van. seen a few time's this week on the travel's.


----------



## k9vnd

Soz forgot to add baz black audi tt on route to meet? kirkcauldy. Was on route to halfrauds for replacement manifold bolt's as 2 of mine snapped!!!


----------



## seany

k9vnd said:


> Tasty transit connect with white alloy's and black bonnet bra, stunning burble from exhaust too. Have heard guy is in detailing trade hence the spanking looking van. seen a few time's this week on the travel's.


He's ofton parked in my street, didn't know he was a detailed though. Sprayed arches gloss black and twin exhausts?


----------



## robtech

aint this post about fellow members on here? Not just about any old cars?
that look clean?


----------



## k9vnd

seany said:


> He's ofton parked in my street, didn't know he was a detailed though. Sprayed arches gloss black and twin exhausts?


Yep:thumb:


----------



## k9vnd

robtech said:


> aint this post about fellow members on here? Not just about any old cars?
> that look clean?


And how'd u know he aint a member on here?.....


----------



## k9vnd

Little red gti overtaking on the road leaving leven to kirkcauldy around 2:20 today, just passed you before u pulled out mate.


----------



## AaronGTi

Wonder who that was  :lol:


----------



## The Cueball

Who has got the wee white corsa with the OCD and Chemical guys sticker on it...

There were in Blantyre last night.... with a burd.... at the shops....

:thumb:


----------



## rowbo

SPOTTED !!

not a car but a member  not the tallest guy in the world , wearing a scotland top and standing in a huge queue at subway in kirkcaldy yesterday


----------



## AaronGTi

rowbo said:


> SPOTTED !!
> 
> not a car but a member  not the tallest guy in the world , wearing a scotland top and standing in a huge queue at subway in kirkcaldy yesterday


:wave:


----------



## rowbo

would have stopped mate but was being dragged through the shops


----------



## RD55 DUN

The Cueball said:


> Who has got the wee white corsa with the OCD and Chemical guys sticker on it...
> 
> There were in Blantyre last night.... with a burd.... at the shops....
> 
> :thumb:


Sure ive seen this in Hamilton a few times. Debadged rear and black vinyl on the front im sure.


----------



## AaronGTi

rowbo said:


> would have stopped mate but was being dragged through the shops


No probs lad,maybe next time :thumb:


----------



## rowbo

AaronGTi said:


> No probs lad,maybe next time :thumb:


aye for sure , coulda done wi a butty anaw


----------



## JJ_

VW camper with dodo juice and various other detailing stickers - near Ibrox . - very nice I was in the Black Gti number plate ending JJ**WAX


----------



## Spoony

Potentially the member dubbed up


----------



## Dohnut

rowbo said:


> yep , thats my baby
> 
> these do ye ?


Will look great when you get the bonnet sprayed


----------



## pogo6636

ROWBO
were you up in stonehaven today?
Civic shot passed me with the same red with carbon colours.

looked very clean from 6 meters up if it was you.


----------



## rowbo

not me bud


----------



## Jammy J

pogo6636 said:


> ROWBO
> were you up in stonehaven today?
> Civic shot passed me with the same red with carbon colours.
> 
> looked very clean from 6 meters up if it was you.


Never realised there was another Stoney lad on hear.

:wave:


----------



## pogo6636

dont start that, there are a fair few i believe..
:thumb:

And the civic in those colours,
not a huge fan of the two tone look, but the carbon sets off the red a treat.

good shots rowbo by the way.


----------



## Guest

Grey Mini Cooper heading into Dunfermline yesterday with a pink OCD sticker on the rear?

Sent from my GT-I9000


----------



## AaronGTi

Sean??


----------



## Guest

Yup must of been 

Sent from my GT-I9000


----------



## seany

:wave:
Was me, cars looking sorry for itself atm. Needs a good going over just not had a dry couple of days really, back to work tomo aswell.
Quick snowfoam after my shift will have to do.  where abouts was it?


----------



## Guest

Haha, was at Sinclair roundabout. You were going up past kingsgate, I was turning into B&Q and put hazards on lol  
Mine was filthy too! Yours is looking really smart tho dude

Sent from my GT-I9000


----------



## seany

cheers buddy, will be sure to wave next time. Was heading up to my mum's I think.


----------



## alan_mcc

Verbathe's super clean Beemer sat outside McDonald's on Friday. Tut


----------



## davec

not a member on here but i did spot a mercedes SLS in the wee car park next to tesco at duloch park, just outside pizza hut. absolutely stunning car.


----------



## Certi

Grizzle. You were behind me at the traffic lights in Grangemouth this afternoon at 4:50. I was in the bogging Type R :lol:


----------



## verbarthe

alan_mcc said:


> Verbathe's super clean Beemer sat outside McDonald's on Friday. Tut


:lol: Sometimes take my 4 yr old youngest grandson for a Mcdonalds , I just have coffee, and with this weather the Beemer is manky now


----------



## k9vnd

Sunday 4pm ish rowbo forth road bridge, i was edinburgh side:wave:


----------



## rowbo

k9vnd said:


> Sunday 4pm ish rowbo forth road bridge, i was edinburgh side:wave:


:wave::wave::wave: me this time :thumb:

was on route to xtreme karting :car:


----------



## Guest

Spotted a young chap polishing his 'Arden Blue' Astra VXR in Crossford, Fife. He had a impressive amount of detailing products out and half his car was curing from a step of polish he'd applied 

I handed you a Gym leaflet around 11.30am today if your on here?


----------



## b9rgo1234

aaronfife said:


> Spotted a young chap polishing his 'Arden Blue' Astra VXR in Crossford, Fife. He had a impressive amount of detailing products out and half his car was curing from a step of polish he'd applied
> 
> I handed you a Gym leaflet around 11.30am today if your on here?


His reg didnt end OSB by any change did it? If it did I know who it is, and its always mint. It gets washed 5 times a week :lol:


----------



## Guest

b9rgo1234 said:


> His reg didnt end OSB by any change did it? If it did I know who it is, and its always mint. It gets washed 5 times a week :lol:


His number plate was off for polishing so have no idea. Average build, dark hair. Was using AutoGlym products


----------



## k9vnd

b9rgo1234 said:


> His reg didnt end OSB by any change did it? If it did I know who it is, and its always mint. It gets washed 5 times a week :lol:


Is that not daz mcguiness from inverkeithing..lol.. he's on here.


----------



## k9vnd

rowbo said:


> :wave::wave::wave: me this time :thumb:
> 
> was on route to xtreme karting :car:


Did u find the kart's were some what speed limited..


----------



## Guest

k9vnd said:


> Is that not daz mcguiness from inverkeithing..lol.. he's on here.


The car was in very good shape and seemed quite a friendly chap


----------



## rowbo

k9vnd said:


> Did u find the kart's were some what speed limited..


compared to the car ? yes :lol:

Karts tend to be slower with my frame in the seat too


----------



## x-ashley-x

Not been many updates on this recently lol just signed up if any of you see me give us a wave haha

Ive Got a 62 plate Corsa VXR Nurburgring Edition in Lime Green (hard to miss me) Im in Edinburgh and occasionally west lothian and fife :wave:


Sent from my iPhone 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Derekh929

rowbo said:


> haha i will be posting in this almost daily ! i pass aarons car all the time


Is it that slow:lol:


----------



## MINI William

x-ashley-x said:


> Not been many updates on this recently lol just signed up if any of you see me give us a wave haha
> 
> Ive Got a 62 plate Corsa VXR Nurburgring Edition in Lime Green (hard to miss me) Im in Edinburgh and occasionally west lothian and fife :wave:
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4 using Tapatalk


Ill keep an eye out for you. Im in Edinburgh. I have a MINI R56 JCW GP


----------



## Derekh929

MINI William said:


> Ill keep an eye out for you. Im in Edinburgh. I have a MINI R56 JCW GP


A'm i reading this correct you Have an R56 JCW GP ? when did you get it you lucky man enjoy , i thought none were out yet?


----------



## Jammy J

Derek, its on this page. Gorgeous :argie:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=237371&page=50


----------



## MINI William

Derekh929 said:


> A'm i reading this correct you Have an R56 JCW GP ? when did you get it you lucky man enjoy , i thought none were out yet?


Picked it up on the 25th of November after having it on order since May. It was the second one on the road and the first in Scotland :driver:


Jammy J said:


> Derek, its on this page. Gorgeous :argie:
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=237371&page=50


Thanks Mate


----------



## k9vnd

x-ashley-x said:


> Not been many updates on this recently lol just signed up if any of you see me give us a wave haha
> 
> Ive Got a 62 plate Corsa VXR Nurburgring Edition in Lime Green (hard to miss me) Im in Edinburgh and occasionally west lothian and fife :wave:
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4 using Tapatalk


Hay ashley, you work at the airport??


----------



## x-ashley-x

I do indeed, do I know you?


Sent from my iPhone 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## k9vnd

x-ashley-x said:


> I do indeed, do I know you?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4 using Tapatalk


Not as such,seen your last motor on another forum and my sister work's for sleazy jet, so ive spotted ur motor once or twice on the rare occasion ive dropped her off.


----------



## x-ashley-x

k9vnd said:


> Not as such,seen your last motor on another forum and my sister work's for sleazy jet, so ive spotted ur motor once or twice on the rare occasion ive dropped her off.


Ah I see 

Sent from my iPhone 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nickjw01

K9 VND on Halbeath Road in Dunfermline today. Was right behind you. Didn't get a chance to have a look at the new front.


----------



## k9vnd

Nickjw01 said:


> K9 VND on Halbeath Road in Dunfermline today. Was right behind you. Didn't get a chance to have a look at the new front.


Was me nick:thumb:


----------



## Guest

A silver Toyota Celica, W-reg in Rosyth at owners house. (Not saying where for security purposes!) The car was dwelling in snow foam :thumb: but you must of been inside having a cuppa. Just wondering if it's anyone on here? 

I put a leaflet through your door as was working in the area


----------



## k9vnd

Seany...was me today,halbeath road:wave:


----------



## Jammy J

I spotted a rather familiar red Audi A4 Cab on Anderson Drive today. 

I was so close Jen, i was right next to you :lol:


----------



## k9vnd

Nick..woodmill road this morning?


----------



## Nickjw01

Sorry bud, not me(I THINK!). Was there around 18:30. Was on the Linburn Road in the morning.


----------



## JenJen

Jammy J said:


> I spotted a rather familiar red Audi A4 Cab on Anderson Drive today.
> 
> I was so close Jen, i was right next to you :lol:


You sure it was me driving? Im off driving for another few weeks due to my c section after having my wee boy.The boyfriend sadly is driver at the moment  hopefully it was clean haha

Actually I was in hospital on the 30th as i was in for a week so you would have spotted ross lol... I hooe you didn't think I look like a man haha


----------



## Nickjw01

K9. St. Margaret's Drive, Dunfermline. Think you've been out cleaning her in the sunshine


----------



## Jammy J

JenJen said:


> You sure it was me driving? Im off driving for another few weeks due to my c section after having my wee boy.The boyfriend sadly is driver at the moment  hopefully it was clean haha
> 
> Actually I was in hospital on the 30th as i was in for a week so you would have spotted ross lol... *I hooe you didn't think I look like a man *haha


Just seen this...

Haha of course not  tbh i couldn't quite see who it was.


----------



## k9vnd

Nickjw01 said:


> K9. St. Margaret's Drive, Dunfermline. Think you've been out cleaning her in the sunshine


Would be the wife nick and she'd definately wouldn't have had it washed so you've spotted it in it's worst state, Back of 4? would have been me waiting for her in the transit at the bus stop stmarg drive half way down and nope two weekend's gone without a wash..lol.. still in huff with it after last repair bill..lol.


----------



## k9vnd

Know the other in the red insig vxr nick? or you spotted it yet?


----------



## JenJen

Jammy J said:


> Just seen this...
> 
> Haha of course not  tbh i couldn't quite see who it was.


Mmmm that would be my legal factory tints helping out  nice to know they work


----------



## Jammy J

JenJen said:


> Mmmm that would be my legal factory tints helping out  nice to know they work


Haha


----------



## Jammy J

Spotted Deeg in Kinneff earlier today, nice beemer and plate :thumb:


----------



## Nickjw01

k9vnd said:


> Know the other in the red insig vxr nick? or you spotted it yet?


Not seen it yet. Have seen a few of the VXLine models. There's a few Arden ones floating about here.


----------



## STUOOBY

spotted. SPOTLESS DETAILING today in pitlochry


----------



## k9vnd

Nickjw01 said:


> Not seen it yet. Have seen a few of the VXLine models. There's a few Arden ones floating about here.


:thumb:huge difference between the xline and vxr's though..lol.


----------



## Mtpagey

Passed Rowbo in Kinghorn yesterday (monday) morning there, I'd taken the long way home in the Vee after my first nightshift. Looked spotless as usual


----------



## Nickjw01

K9 VND right past my house in Tern Road in Friday 12th July. Wouldn't even wave!


----------



## k9vnd

Nickjw01 said:


> K9 VND right past my house in Tern Road in Friday 12th July. Wouldn't even wave!


 Stalkers Dnt Wave nick!.....Lol.... Uncles Birthday Stays End Of Your Street.


----------



## k9vnd

Mikey heading home tonight? behind and flash at tesco roundabout.


----------



## Jammy J

Ross did you see me? Recognised your private regie straight away


----------



## k9vnd

Not sure it was robow.. unless the carbon bonnet's been changed.


----------



## DOBE

k9vnd said:


> Not sure it was robow.. unless the carbon bonnet's been changed.


Yep, Rowbo has changed his bonnet.


----------



## Kerr

Gaz_VXR spotted on Balgownie Road shortly before 1pm today. 

It was the registration that made me realise it must be you. 

I never realised until now you changed your username.


----------



## rf860

Jammy J said:


> Ross did you see me? Recognised your private regie straight away


If you mean me, then nope! Really am hopeless at spotting folk when i'm driving.

My car was a right mess as well. All fixed now though


----------



## Summit Detailing

Blue 54 plate Clio 182 on Wednesday evening (14th) on the A34 heading north from the M3 - looked 'detailed'?!


----------



## Nickjw01

K9 VND twice. Adsa in Dunfermline a few weeks ago although I'm sure it was a blonde woman driving (anything you want to tell us) and then St. Margarets Drive a few days about a week ago. Taken me a while to post this. Car was gleaming as always


----------



## k9vnd

Nickjw01 said:


> K9 VND twice. Adsa in Dunfermline a few weeks ago although I'm sure it was a blonde woman driving (anything you want to tell us) and then St. Margarets Drive a few days about a week ago. Taken me a while to post this. Car was gleaming as always


:lol: a stunning blonde probably posing with the shade's..that be the wife nick lol... Gleaming as been coated with the new modesta coating I got from santa so mega chuffed how she's running about looking the now.(the car and the wife for that matter..lol.lol.)

Your not in a new red motor the now are you?... as in vxr8


----------



## Nickjw01

Yeah. That's me. Got her about 3 months ago. Haven't really had time for a proper clean but will be getting the process started this week. Fingers crossed.


----------



## k9vnd

Nickjw01 said:


> Yeah. That's me. Got her about 3 months ago. Haven't really had time for a proper clean but will be getting the process started this week. Fingers crossed.


:argie::argie::argie::argie::argie:


----------



## badly_dubbed

nobody near me gives a crap about a clean car lol

plenty new cars....with weeks of dirt on them.


----------



## mac1459

followed @ BMD van from kirkcaldy to cameron roundabout,today about 5 0' clock


----------

